# 2012 Chevy Cruze won't start!!!!



## Emily1030 (Mar 28, 2016)

I just bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze about a month ago. Already got new tires and brakes put on and haven't had any issues with the car until today. Just now I went to go start it and the f-ing thing won't start. What's the likelihood that it's due to the remote battery? It's keyless entry and my boyfriend said it didn't lock when he tried to lock it with the remote. 
Thanks so much for any feedback!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's possible. Have you tried the second remote/key?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The owners manual outlines the process to use when the battery is dead. (Page 2-3) Note that you should be getting a message on the driver display.

Also note that you don't have to re-program the unit when you change the battery. The battery is about $2 at the CVS store.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Need better definition of what is happening.

'Won't start' is a general term.

So, are you saying the starter doesn't respond when you turn the key OR are you saying the starter responds normally, engages and turns the engine, but the engine does not start?

Two different situations that result in the same result 'Engine doesn't start'.

Rob


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds more like the car battery, not the remote battery. If the car wouldn't lock using the remote key fob, it could be either or both. Do other electrical things work? Lights? Door-open dinger?


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

If the car didn't lock the doors, AND the engine won't start, I'd say both are a symptom of a dead car battery. The remote won't do anything if the car that receives the signals is dead.

Do the headlights come on bright? Do the interior electronics all start up with the key in the "on" position?


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I am assuming maybe the battery was the issue, as they haven't updated yet as to what it was?, OP any update what the issue was?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Likely a one and done post.

Rob


----------



## Emily1030 (Mar 28, 2016)

Okay so we changed the remote battery and for a few days it worked fine. tonight we tried to start it and nothing! It was making this weird alarm noise as soon as we opened the door, then when we try to start it, no clicking, no radio, nothing, didn't even try to turn over. My mom came over and tried to jump out, still nothing. My mom is telling me she thinks it's a sensor. What do y'all think? I'm super stressed about this because i just put 2500 down on it, made my first $300 payment and already put all new tires and brakes on it, plus insurance, aand now it's not even working!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about the issues your experiencing. I agree with the others that it sounds like a bad car battery. However it's hard to make an accurate diagnosis over the internet especially with limited information. Are you still covered under the power train warranty?


----------



## Emily1030 (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't have a warranty i don't think. And we already tried charging the battery and it didn't work


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Emily1030 said:


> I don't have a warranty i don't think. And we already tried charging the battery and it didn't work


Well w/ the symptoms you are saying, there isn't any power or percents itself as a 'dead battery' I would think maybe the negative battery cable. which falls under a special coverage & doesn't need a "active warranty" which falls under I think Special Coverage 14311 - however some others will chime in here & clear this up & maybe help further.

But to me this what it sounds like to me I mean no power = no power source which leads to battery or cabling to the battery bad right? Please correct me if I am wrong here!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Check your battery / terminals / wiring . Maybe there is a ground fault in the circuit somewhere.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Emily1030 said:


> I don't have a warranty i don't think. And we already tried charging the battery and it didn't work


We should clarify what we mean by "dead battery". We're saying the battery no longer holds a charge. The cells inside the battery have "worn out". It happens, that's what makes them not last forever.

Most auto parts stores offer a free battery/alternator check at the store. Since the car isn't driving anymore, I'd say you can settle for just the battery check by removing the battery and taking it to the store.

While you're removing the battery though, I would definitely check the negative cable for possible corrosion/damage since that's a known issue with your particular car.


----------

